# anti slip coating



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

I have a job coming up where the customer has just informed me that they want the interior stairs painted with an anti-slip coating. I gave them an estimate for other work two months ago but they are only now getting back to me. The original scope of work did not include the stairs, they wernt even mentioned. I am going by memmory that the stairs were stained and varnished?, building is aprox. 200 years old. Any product likes or dislikes for this? thanks.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Maybe try Herculiner

Instructions- http://www.herculiner.com/images/otheruses_english.pdf

Buy a kit or a quart for yourself to experiment with. It's available in many stores.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

*let me make it easy for you....*

all you need is a powder additive--it comes in a small plastic container, works great, makes the stairs have a sandpaper like texture---my customers love it

--you dont need a special paint, just the additive

--they should sell it at your local paint store


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Make sure and tell them though that the steps will feel like 150 sand paper.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

donb1959 said:


> Make sure and tell them though that the steps will feel like 150 sand paper.


don knows what's up :thumbsup:


----------



## ThePaintStore (Dec 9, 2006)

One caution with using Shark Grip. This product is made from finely ground white plastic. It is nice because it will stay suspended in the paint and give you a more uniform coating unlike the old Silica sand additive that would settle to the bottom of the can. But I would not recommend using this in a clear product, it could "milk" out the finish, be careful and test an area first. You might consider using the silica sand product and spread it on the step, dry from the container, while the coating is wet. let that dry, brush off of vaccuum off any loose product. Give it a second light coat of clear to "lock in" the particles careful not encapsulate them completely. Hope that helps.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

On yachts we never mix with the varnish, there is no way to get an even finish. We usually tape off a border (I like to go around the bullnose to prevent slick edges), lay down a coat and sprinkle the nonskid on with an industrial type salt shaker while the varnish is still wet. You get very good distribution control this way. BTW, you don't need a lot, just a nice even coverage. Always have the same guy do it, everybody has their own 'hand'.

Apply a slightly reduced 'lockdown' coat after the first has almost dried completely.

The marine industry has all kinds of nonskids from nearly useless to ground walnut shells for commercial fishing decks.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Stairs do not have to have the sand paper finish to be slip resistant. There are tons of different wax products that provide very good anti-slip coefficient when used on shiny/slippery surfaces. These waxes are used in restaurants and grocery stores and many other commercial establishments that want the shiny floor appearance without the slippery floor accident. Check with your local janitorial supply outlet.

I also find that the paint wears off on the top of the silica leaving a spilled salt look to a dark floor over time. Now if you want to have a repeat customer needing the stairs repainted every year, then go with the silica.

Now, for outdoor wood, metal or concrete painted steps, the silica or Shark Grip are fine but I don't think it's needed for interior stairs.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

I've seen some skip not additive that say pumice as the active ingredient, it seems finer than most of the silicas I've seen.


----------

